

How Google Will Win Airline Tickets - maxcho
http://maxcho.com/2011/04/how-google-will-win-airline-tickets/

======
phlux
It is pretty clear, that when people are discussing places in gmail and chat
etc. Google will be able to offer google-direct travel offerings pertaining to
their discussions.

Further, they could offer full trip scheduling suite in which you could
schedule multi-traveller trips where everyone's calendars are shared and you
can see what dates best work, attache each separate ticket to each persons
google checkout account/card yet have one person able to plan for the group.

